# [Verschenke] / [Verkaufe] Spieleklassiker



## flipflop (11. April 2009)

Habe hier noch einige Spieleklassiker rumfahren, die anderweitig benötigten Platz wegnehmen, aber zu schade zum Wegschmeißen sind.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust, sich ein bisschen in die gute alte Zeit zurück zu versetzen 

Bei sehr vielen Titeln reicht mir eigentlich eine freundliche Aufrundung der Versandkosten.
Ich brings nur nicht übers Herz, sie wegzuschmeißen. Ich setzte da auf Eure Fairness und Sachverstand  
Die Abnahme mehrerer Titel wäre natürlich für beide Seiten vorteilhaft (weniger Versandkosten, weniger Aufwand).

*Spiele in Euroboxen* 
(Hüllen in gutem Zustand, CDs teilweise mitgenommen, lassen sich bei mir aber noch lesen, teste bei Bedarf gerne noch mal)

 -Diablo I
-Racing Simulation 2
-Grand Prix 3 by Geoff Grammond
-Fifa Football Euro 2000
-Fifa Football 97
-NBA Live 99

*DVD-Hülle:*

-Medieval II Total War*
-NBA Live 2004
.Fifa Football 2002

*Bild siehe unten*


Hinweise:
Ich verkaufe als Privatperson und schließe Gewährleistungen und Garantien aus. Ich biete hier aber nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen an.
Generell versende ich versichert mit Nachweis über DHL, Hermes und Post, auf Wunsch des Käufers sind aber natürlich auch andere Formen denkbar. Details für die jeweilige Anfrage dann per PN oder hier im Thread.
Ich behalte mir vor, Käufer und Angebote abzulehnen.

Fragen, Angebote - alles ist willkommen

Edit: aktualisiert


----------



## flipflop (14. April 2009)

Sind ja schon einige weg!

Ein paar noch, dann haben wir es geschafft, auf geht's


----------



## flipflop (15. April 2009)

So Jungs, da waren es nur noch 3, Ihr schafft, das, ich glaube an Euch 

Noch zu haben:

Spiele in Euroboxen

-Racing Simulation 2
-Fifa Football Euro 2000

DVD-Hülle:

.Fifa Football 2002


----------



## flipflop (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

Ich versuch's nochmal mit nem Push


----------



## chr15714n (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

kannste mir bilder von fifa und diablo an chr15714n at web de schicken,

hätte interesse

Gruß


----------



## flipflop (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

Hey chr15714n,

den Eingangspost kann man nach der ersten Antwort nicht mehr bearbeiten, deswegen die aktuelle Auflistung vor dem letzten Push. 
Hier aber gerne nochmal:

Diablo ist leider schon weg, folgende Spiele sind noch zu haben:

Spiele in Euroboxen

-Racing Simulation 2
-Fifa Football Euro 2000

DVD-Hülle:

.Fifa Football 2002 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxious (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

Hab mal das Startpost editiert


----------



## flipflop (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

Na dann mal ein dickes merci an den Herrn mit der modischen Brille


----------



## flipflop (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] Spieleklassiker*

last try?


----------

